# Ethernet port works intermittently



## finding Zzero (Dec 19, 2010)

I've checked the forum for this issue. Not sure I found the answer. This problem occurs occassionally. I lose internet connectivity. The network shows an unplugged cable(not true). I've tried other cables no joy. THe local area connection is shown as down (realtek PCIe GBE family controller). Device manager says the card? is working. The ethernet port is not blinking when this happens. Winxp, motorola surfboard modem, netgear wireless router. Wireless works when this happens (at least yesterday). This has been happening for a long while. I thought it was my cable provider. Now i wonder if my controller is failing? It's working now after being off all night.


----------



## finding Zzero (Dec 19, 2010)

*re:*

To be correct, the port is steady green with the occassional yellow blink when it's working. No lights when it isn't.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 19, 2010)

It could be the port connector on the ethernet card. If you move the cable does the connection go in and out?


----------



## travva (Dec 19, 2010)

it could also be the other end of the cable. motorola modems don't generally have a wifi ap built in so that tells me you're using a router? let us know what kind of setup you have or else we're going to give you vague answers.


----------



## finding Zzero (Dec 19, 2010)

wiggling the cable did nada....

Travva, what more info do you need? What's a controller vs. an ethernet card? The cable goes into some module not a card. I believe the manual calls it a USB LAN. The MB is a Gig GA-MA790XT-UD4P.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 19, 2010)

Try downloading and installing the latest Realtek driver for that board and your OS.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2010)

after driver installation make sure you shut down the computer, disconnect the psu cable and let it sit there for a few minutes.

i recently had the problem that a "bad" NIC driver corrupted the network chip enough to require a hard power off to come up again properly


----------



## finding Zzero (Dec 22, 2010)

I reupped the driver. Working now, but it's an intermittent problem so I won't know for a while. Bad driver can kill the connection? i.e. the lights are out?


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2010)

I find if I change my PCI-E frequency, even to 101MHz, my onboard NIC craps out. If you're playing with your PCI-E freq. make sure you set it back to 100MHz.


----------



## andrew123 (Dec 24, 2010)

Does your card support autonegotation? It could be a duplex mismatch as those tend to end up as intermittent problems.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 24, 2010)

travva said:


> ... you're using a router? let us know what kind of setup you have or else we're going to give you vague answers.



OP says netgear router...

What wires are coming out of the Motorola modem, and where do they go?  I have a sneaky suspicion you are using a usb cord...


----------



## travva (Dec 24, 2010)

you're right free dude about the OP, my bad. i have a sneaking suspicion he's using a usb to ethernet adapter which should be the first thing that's eliminated. finding zero: do you use something like this?


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 24, 2010)

I think he is using the ethernet to the router and usb to pc


----------



## finding Zzero (Dec 25, 2010)

If you guys ever listen to the Car Guys on NPR, where they play "stump the chumps" the sound would be Bwa Bwa Bwa Bwa in descending tones. I'm not there for 2 weeks but I'm sure all the ports are ethernet! I did refresh the driver and it was working. Cheers and happy holidays! Sending this from my Asus netbook on the bay in Sarasota, Fla.  Borrowing a friends house.....


----------

